# Spruce grouse vid.



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn my friend. We don’t have em here but they look quite delicious.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Theres something about hunting with a natural that appeals to me.

Love Grouse,its one of my favourite meals. Use to hunt them long before my slingshot days with a little 410 shotgun. Haven't eaten one in along time.

I envy your remote lifestyle. Im not well enough to live that way anymore. So i can live it through folks such as your self. Used to live and or worked remote.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Great video and nice shooting


----------



## SS-NC (Apr 7, 2020)

Beautiful place. PBS


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice video awesome shooting ????


----------

